# What Passengers Aren't Told About Lyft and Uber



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> ​
> This is a summary of things passengers _*need*_ to know (listed first) followed by things passengers might want to know, and then things passengers might be shocked to learn.
> 
> ​


​
None of it should be "need to know" since it's just one driver's experience.
Many here would argue you on your point on Uber being evil and Lyft being good.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

good read. good points.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> None of it should be "need to know" since it's just one driver's experience.
> Many here would argue you on your point on Uber being evil and Lyft being good.


Good maybe too strong a positive word for Lyft. But Uber is contemptible if not criminal.



Las Vegas Dude said:


> I think he's just frustrated and had to get it off his chest. Sadly in the time it took to articulate and type that out he could have probably gotten a couple minimum fare rides from people that don't even care about this.


Crap, you're right, I coulda got a chicken salad sandwich at 7-11 with that money. Damn, I'd be styling' then...



SuzeCB said:


> Nice. Where are you planning on posting it?


Probably too be refined and to replace my old flyer. Or just on sites everywhere.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I want to be the exact opposite of the OP.

Thank you.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> None of it should be "need to know" since it's just one driver's experience.
> Many here would argue you on your point on Uber being evil and Lyft being good.


And you're really not supposed to denigrate Uber to passengers... can't call them "evil" in any way that can be proved. It's against their rules (for obvious reasons).


----------



## David Wilson (Nov 20, 2018)

good


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> And you're really not supposed to denigrate Uber to passengers... can't call them "evil" in any way that can be proved. It's against their rules (for obvious reasons).


Oops!


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Forgot the most important one. 

Shuffle em on both platforms.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> And you're really not supposed to denigrate Uber to passengers... can't call them "evil" in any way that can be proved. It's against their rules (for obvious reasons).


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> And you're really not supposed to denigrate Uber to passengers... can't call them "evil" in any way that can be proved. It's against their rules (for obvious reasons).


Ah yes. The flyers I actually hand out are not nearly so "condemning". But fine with me if they "fire" me. In California we qualify as "employees" for unemployment benefits purposes.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

DrivingForYou said:


> In California we qualify as "employees" for unemployment benefits purposes.


You do know that employees who are fired for cause don't collect unemployment, right?


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

DrivingForYou said:


> *A DRIVER TELLS ALL*
> *A Driver's Perspective of Getting the Most From Rideshare Services*​
> I drive Lyft and Uber. Professional service is my goal - I am a 4.95+ rated driver _(Clean roomy Camry Hybrid with leather seats, equipped with multiple phone chargers for passengers, XMRadio, and mints)._ In over the nearly 4000 rides between Lyft and Uber, I've noticed a few things that I've tried to be proactive in communicating to passengers. Mainly addressing misunderstandings of the system, etiquette, and expectations.
> 
> ...


DrivingForYou:
Taxi drivers don't get $2.20/ minute. OC gets about 52 cents per minute, LA about 48.5 cents. But... only when the wheels are not moving, or slower than 13 mph. Taxi meters charge time OR miles, not both like Uber and Lyft. You are still getting reamed at stops for your 18 cents or whatever per minute, but you get that 18 cents for the entire trip on top of your miles. Your point is well taken, longer stops are to be avoided unless they throw some good green your way to make it worth your while. In my former days as a taxi driver I would be fuming at longer stops even at my 52 cents/ minute.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

You made some good points, you should be writing policy


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

100% of pax don’t give a shit.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

DrivingForYou said:


> Ah yes. The flyers I actually hand out are not nearly so "condemning". But fine with me if they "fire" me. In California we qualify as "employees" for unemployment benefits purposes.


Even for cause? In NJ, if fired for cause, you can still collect, but there is a 6-week penalty applied.



hanging in there said:


> DrivingForYou:
> Taxi drivers don't get $2.20/ minute. OC gets about 52 cents per minute, LA about 48.5 cents. But... only when the wheels are not moving, or slower than 13 mph. Taxi meters charge time OR miles, not both like Uber and Lyft. You are still getting reamed at stops for your 18 cents or whatever per minute, but you get that 18 cents for the entire trip on top of your miles. Your point is well taken, longer stops are to be avoided unless they throw some good green your way to make it worth your while. In my former days as a taxi driver I would be fuming at longer stops even at my 52 cents/ minute.


Cabs in my area get $2/minute after 10 minutes for initial p/u, and after 5 for additional stops.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Many here would argue you on your point on Uber being evil and Lyft being good.


I would argue it. To use the words of Washington's Own New2This (yes, it is possible that a cowpies fan can have his moments), Gr*yft* puts itself out there as the "better boyfriend". It has successfully cultivated and gotten quite the mileage out of that image. It treats drivers just as poorly as does F*ub*a*r*. I run enough Gr*yft* to keep open the account. I manage that by turning on the application when F*ub*a*r* just does not have anything for me.



Christinebitg said:


> You do know that employees who are fired for cause don't collect unemployment, right?


He is in California. In California being sacked for cause actually counts in your favour..



hanging in there said:


> DrivingForYou:
> Taxi drivers don't get $2.20/ minute. OC gets about 52 cents per minute, LA about 48.5 cents. But... only when the wheels are not moving, or slower than 13 mph. Taxi meters charge time OR miles, not both like Uber and Lyft. In my former days as a taxi driver I would be fuming at longer stops even at my 52 cents/ minute.


We get forty-some cents per minute in the Capital of Your Nation. You can hire a cab by the hour for thirty five dollars for the first hour (or fraction thereof) and eight dollars seventy five for each subsequent fifteen minutes, or fraction thereof. Our meters have an hourly setting, so you do not have to high flag. Of course, back when we did not have meters (1931-2008), high-flagging was not a problem, although sometimes you would get into arguments with customers over how long the engagement actually lasted.

Despite the better pay for waiting time, you do not want a job like that when Congress is in session. If they are out, it is allright, but, if they are here, you do not want it. Some people are hip to that and will pay you appropriately. I once carried Patti LaBelle for several hours. She made it worth my trouble. She was a fun customer, as well.



SuzeCB said:


> Cabs in my area get $2/minute after 10 minutes for initial p/u, and after 5 for additional stops.


GOODNESS! Those are limousine rates.

Despite all of this, Original Poster does make some good points.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Even for cause? In NJ, if fired for cause, you can still collect, but there is a 6-week penalty applied.


*Especially* for cause. In fact, I'd be very surprised if it's not that way in NJ too.

I was laid off in PA in 1982, in NJ in 1983 (which re-opened my claim in PA from the previous year), and in CA in 1995.

My Significant Other runs a small company here in TX and has beaten a lot of unemployment claims here. You have to document the progressive steps you're taking and why. You have to inform the person that if they do "x," they'll be terminated for cause. And then it's definitely winnable.


Another Uber Driver said:


> He is in California. In California being sacked for cause actually counts in your favour..


Hogwash. I've been laid off in CA.

A girlfriend of mine is recently retired from an unemployment office in Orange County.

Christine


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> laid off in CA.


"Laid off" and "sacked for cause" are two different things. Ask me how I know this.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

hey whats the point of the passenger rating if the pax cant see their rating like with lyft? i bet all their pax think they have awesome ratings when they totally dont and its so stupid for Lyft not to show them it cuz they will start thinking when it takes them forever to get a ride its cause lyft is a shit service and order uber instead and tell everyone lyft is a shit service. Lyft just show them their rating at least once a week. like wtf.


----------



## Coach Bob (Feb 6, 2017)

Very well written, Mike! I, like may others, have quit driving ride share for many of the reasons you mention.


----------



## Makeabuck (Jul 21, 2017)

Nice Car Had A 2007 Xle hybrid. Got many compliments on that car. It got a solid 29 mpg. Have a Passat tsi now. Get Over 30 mpg. love the power miss the options of my old Camry. 

Thanks For taking the time to Wright your post. Only thing that is worth pointing out as a reminder is we are one call from one passenger wanting a free ride or is just one of those type that think it's funny to take away someone's income source with a phone call. could be for something like a smell from the pos ahead of you. You are fat skinny blond non name brand shoes. Could continue but why. we are guilty until proven otherwise. after 3 years and 2 k trips 4.92 rating had just that happen about a month ago. was raining and dark. last run was a pool. first ride was stripper. second two guys who at 3am thought a ride with a wacked stripper who lead these guys that she had or could get them some drug. well 3 days later my account was suspended suggesting I had drugs or was on them something g like that. after directing Uber that the pickup adress was nude dancer place and my first fare was from there it took about a week to be back online. 

so now I have a dash cam. also I do more than uber so no problem. 
long story short keep in mind one call valid or not n you could be done with the gig. I drive cause I like talking to all people from all over. shut the hell up if needed. not going to Wright up every ass I get in my car. some off the biggest til the most.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> You do know that employees who are fired for cause don't collect unemployment, right?


The employee usually wins these cases, with the unemployment board usually taking the employee's side.



hanging in there said:


> DrivingForYou:
> Taxi drivers don't get $2.20/ minute. OC gets about 52 cents per minute, LA about 48.5 cents. But... only when the wheels are not moving, or slower than 13 mph. Taxi meters charge time OR miles, not both like Uber and Lyft. You are still getting reamed at stops for your 18 cents or whatever per minute, but you get that 18 cents for the entire trip on top of your miles. Your point is well taken, longer stops are to be avoided unless they throw some good green your way to make it worth your while. In my former days as a taxi driver I would be fuming at longer stops even at my 52 cents/ minute.


OOPS thanks for catching that error, unfortunately I can't edit the post at this point... will ask admin.



METRO3 said:


> hey whats the point of the passenger rating if the pax cant see their rating like with lyft? i bet all their pax think they have awesome ratings when they totally dont and its so stupid for Lyft not to show them it cuz they will start thinking when it takes them forever to get a ride its cause lyft is a shit service and order uber instead and tell everyone lyft is a shit service. Lyft just show them their rating at least once a week. like wtf.


Uber passengers CAN see their rating, and as I stated, Uber's passenger rating is actually useful. Lyft no so much.



Makeabuck said:


> so now I have a dash cam. also I do more than uber so no problem..


Dashcams are practically required! Front and back.


----------



## Uber Dog (Aug 17, 2018)

DrivingForYou said:


> *A DRIVER TELLS ALL*
> *A Driver's Perspective of Getting the Most From Rideshare Services*​
> I drive Lyft and Uber. Professional service is my goal - I am a 4.95+ rated driver _(Clean roomy Camry Hybrid with leather seats, equipped with multiple phone chargers for passengers, XMRadio, and mints)._ In over the nearly 4000 rides between Lyft and Uber, I've noticed a few things that I've tried to be proactive in communicating to passengers. Mainly addressing misunderstandings of the system, etiquette, and expectations.
> 
> ...


Uber sucks giant donkey dicks!

I have a brand new $50,000 car that has been destroyed in less than 6 months. Unless you drive business people during the day, it is impossible to have a 4.95 rating. I drive drunks at night and they expect limo service for $2.85 minimum fare. All of my ratings less than 5 stars were out of my control > mainly due to uber's suck ass navigation. When uber takes me two streets away and they get charged for wait time while I locate them, they give me a 3 star rating. Or when you can't pick them up at the front door at House of Blues due to there being 100 cars in line and they have to walk a few feet, they give me a 1 star rating.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> The employee usually wins these cases, with the unemployment board usually taking the employee's side.


Not in my experience. As a long time manager, I have had several fired-for-cause employees challenge our denial of unemployment benefits. We have won 100% of the time.


----------



## Uber Dog (Aug 17, 2018)

Dumb. Uber hires contract slaves while they become billionaires. Uber will be gone in a few years.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

Another " high rated " driver that thinks that more rides equals more money .


----------



## Uber Dog (Aug 17, 2018)

#prouduberslaves


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Gilby said:


> As a long time manager, I have had several fired-for-cause employees challenge our denial of unemployment benefits. We have won 100% of the time.


That's been what I've seen too.

Fired for cause? It's an uphill battle to collect. You have to show that they screwed up pretty significantly.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I don't get it... the subtitle of this is:


DrivingForYou said:


> *A Driver's Perspective of Getting the Most From Rideshare Services*


but there's not a lot here apart from a list of requests made of pax i.e. request from legal pickup locations, check your pickup address, please only rate 5* etc etc.

How is this a guide for drivers to get the most from rideshare? It's a guide for pax - what's it doing on a site for drivers?


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

I used to drive only surge. Pax copped 1* for going short trip on a 2x ping. Surge wasters, we used to call them.

Then we went on XL. Anything going short and not to the airport copped a 1* too. In periods of high surge (>2.5x) we’d drop down and take X, and appropriately 1* the surge wasters again.

But then again, this was Melbourne, where the rates were higher (essentially $2.10/mile and $0.40/min on XL) and tipping wasn’t common.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

sporadic said:


> essentially $2.10/mile


That's Oz dollars, right?


----------



## Uber Dog (Aug 17, 2018)

If you give riders less than 5 stars they will retaliate and give you a 1 star. Uber should not show riders their own ratings - it should only be for driver reference.


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> That's Oz dollars, right?


It's A$1.75/km, and if I take US$1 = A$1.30 (it's slightly more than that) and 1 mile = 1.6km, it's about US$2.15/mile.


----------



## Peterjay303 (Aug 28, 2018)

Stop bragging about your time rates in tinsel town man. Making us Miami drivers jealous. You get almost 50% more than we do!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> How is this a guide for drivers to get the most from rideshare? It's a guide for pax - what's it doing on a site for drivers?


Besides the fact that many, many pax forum lurk here, our articles section can be linked to from multiple other social media outlets. See the links at the top of the article.


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

Uber Dog said:


> Unless you drive business people during the day, it is impossible to have a 4.95 rating.


I have a 4.95 rating and drive drunks every Friday and Saturday night. All about your attitude and playing the game.


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

_*"Your passenger rating is important*. We are required to rate every single passenger at the end of the ride, and on Lyft we can revise it up to 24 hours later."_

Except in Chicago (Uber) --> *NOT!!!
a. Uber won't ever show PAX ratings to driver.
b. Uber PAX ratings can only be given at PAX dropoff, and can't be revised.*


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

OtherUbersdo said:


> Another " high rated " driver that thinks that more rides equals more money .


I don't think that. I go for fewer, longer rides. Are you talking about me in my post? Then you misunderstand something.



The Gift of Fish said:


> but there's not a lot here apart from a list of requests made of pax i.e. request from legal pickup locations, check your pickup address, please only rate 5* etc etc.
> How is this a guide for drivers to get the most from rideshare? It's a guide for pax - what's it doing on a site for drivers?


This is *intended* for pax. Pax are here too, and this gets posted to Facebook. Also, I have a (softer) version that I printed out and hand out.

NEVERTHELESS, the thoughts in here provide a _common dialog_ for drivers to answer passengers with. I discuss this stuff if a passenger brings it up, and I use the *specific* talking points in this post. A new driver might not know all these bits, and thus it IS helpful to newer drivers to have a foundation on helping passengers understand things like ratings, tips, and setting the damn pin.



Uber Dog said:


> If you give riders less than 5 stars they will retaliate and give you a 1 star. Uber should not show riders their own ratings - it should only be for driver reference.


Most don't know where it is in the app. If they do, they don't see the result of the drivers rating until they enter their rating (or so says Uber). Where you WILL get screwed though: If you say a pax is RUDE, the pax won't be notified immediately, at least not to know who the ride was with. *BUT (and a big but) *if you take a ride (not a cancel) and send a note that a pax was unsafe? the pax IS notified right away and you can expect a one start for that. ONLY use the "pax is unsafe" if the ride was CANCELED (no rating possible), or it has been at least a week since the ride (also no rating possible).



Peterjay303 said:


> Stop bragging about your time rates in tinsel town man. Making us Miami drivers jealous. You get almost 50% more than we do!


Yea, they just gave us a 40% time rase, from 11 cents to 18. And then they bought billboards and internet ads galore going "drivers now get 40% more for time". LOL. 40% of nothing is still nothing.



Ping.Me.More said:


> _*"Your passenger rating is important*. We are required to rate every single passenger at the end of the ride, and on Lyft we can revise it up to 24 hours later."_
> 
> Except in Chicago (Uber) --> *NOT!!!
> a. Uber won't ever show PAX ratings to driver.
> b. Uber PAX ratings can only be given at PAX dropoff, and can't be revised.*


You can't see the rating on the ping/acceptance screen? That blows. But we all can only give rating at drop, and not changeable. Lyft changed to allow u to 24 hours for revision (great for catching tip liars).


----------



## Uber Dog (Aug 17, 2018)

METRO3 said:


> hey whats the point of the passenger rating if the pax cant see their rating like with lyft? i bet all their pax think they have awesome ratings when they totally dont and its so stupid for Lyft not to show them it cuz they will start thinking when it takes them forever to get a ride its cause lyft is a shit service and order uber instead and tell everyone lyft is a shit service. Lyft just show them their rating at least once a week. like wtf.


pax should not see their ratings. it is only for the driver. uber rating system sucks. pax see bad rating and retaliate against driver by giving them a 1 star. uber pax all get 5 stars so they don't rip the driver.


----------



## bobbbobbobb (Apr 12, 2018)

Generally a very good detailed summary of the Uber/Lyft driver experience. I don't agree with drivers getting less than minimum wage, though. In Minneapolis/St. Paul, I stop driving if my average gross income rate is less than about $16/hr. Granted, you need to subtract auto expenses to compare that income with jobs that don't require a vehicle. But I never average less than $21/hr over a week (typically M-F and often part of Saturday). If I averaged less than $21/hr gross, I would finally decide to quit driving.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Uber Dog said:


> pax should not see their ratings. it is only for the driver. uber rating system sucks. pax see bad rating and retaliate against driver by giving them a 1 star. uber pax all get 5 stars so they don't rip the driver.


ya i know they do that but if they show them their rating once a week then they wont know who it was that rated them poorly. plus they have 24 hours to place a rating and with the new system it will be an auto 5 if they dont. i doubt there is very many riders who only take 1 ride a week.



DrivingForYou said:


> I don't think that. I go for fewer, longer rides. Are you talking about me in my post? Then you misunderstand something.
> 
> This is *intended* for pax. Pax are here too, and this gets posted to Facebook. Also, I have a (softer) version that I printed out and hand out.
> 
> ...


you can change the uber pax rating after you completed the ride. it just involves a phone call to them or a tweet to them. ya its time consuming but you can change it mind i havent used the uber app in over a year now so perhaps they stopped drivers from calling in and changing the rating?


----------



## Nerka (Jul 7, 2017)

Lyft is way over praised. Few surging opportunities. Entitled riders, required receipts for puke situations and of course, fewer rides. Also, if a customer request a route your a supposed to work with them when reasonable.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Nerka said:


> Lyft is way over praised. Few surging opportunities. Entitled riders, required receipts for puke situations and of course, fewer rides. Also, if a customer request a route your a supposed to work with them when reasonable.


Okay I don't know about your market but in ours the route doesn't matter in terms of price. If u do end up going a total different way lyft compensates by paying for ur earnings out of their pocket without raising the price for the pax. Just tell them it won't affect the price if u know of a faster better way. But u better not be wrong or they will rate u poorly and flag u. Always go the fastest route if u have upfront pricing in your market.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Good read. It is truly amazing on what the general public does NOT know about the rideshare industry. However that is countered by the fact the general public doesn't give a damn about the driver, your car, or anything else about you. Sad but so very true.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

METRO3 said:


> you can change the uber pax rating after you completed the ride. it just involves a phone call to them or a tweet to them. ya its time consuming but you can change it mind i havent used the uber app in over a year now so perhaps they stopped drivers from calling in and changing the rating?


No, not any more. Uber USED TO allow changing a pax rating, but they _*removed that*_ over a year ago. To sum:

*UBER:*

Drivers must rate immediately at and of ride. Driver cannot change the rating afterwords. If the app *crashes* _before_ giving a low rating, the passenger will not receive that low rating _(in the event of an app crash, where no rating was actually given, support *may* re-present that passenger rate screen to the driver, though it takes several messages/calls)_.
Passengers have up to one week to rate the driver.
*LYFT:*

Drivers have up to 24 hours to _change_ the pax rating (Passengers _automatically_ receive a 5 star rating).
Passengers have up to one week to rate the driver.



METRO3 said:


> Okay I don't know about your market but in ours the route doesn't matter in terms of price. If u do end up going a total different way lyft compensates by paying for ur earnings out of their pocket without raising the price for the pax. *Just tell them it won't affect the price if u know of a faster better way*. But u better not be wrong or they will rate u poorly and flag u. Always go the fastest route if u have upfront pricing in your market.


THIS. I explain the upfront pricing model, and I tell them I am taking the fastest route saying _"We are really not paid for time, it's by mile, so I am taking the fastest route so I don't lose money on this ride"._



Nerka said:


> Lyft is way over praised. Few surging opportunities. Entitled riders, required receipts for puke situations and of course, fewer rides. Also, if a customer request a route your a supposed to work with them when reasonable.


When did Lyft start requiring receipts for puke? Other than that, Lyft driver support, policies, and consideration is almost good, as opposed to Uber's support and polices which appear to have been developed by former Nazi Gestapo leaders hiding in Argentina.


----------



## AlaskaLover (Jun 26, 2017)

This is about the funniest thing I have ever read on this forum. As a full-time driver AND a passenger, I have something to say.

1. 0,01% of all pax will read this. 99,99% of those 0,01% will smile and forget about it in a minute because they don't give a shit.
2. I don't even know what my pax rating is and I don't care about it at all. I almost never tip the driver and never ever had any problems with getting a ride. As a driver I do about 20 trips a day with only 3-4 of them being tipped and I'm absolutely ok with that. It makes sense. Remember that you're not an employee working for tipped minimum wage. You're not a waitress who gets paid $4 an hour or so. You will still make more than a minimum wage even with no tips at all. So how much do you expect a pax to tip you for a $5 ride? $2? Which is almost 50%, are you serious?
3. I accept every trip (if it's not too far) not even looking at pax rating. And I think that most drivers do the same. But yeah, you can decline all trips lower than 4.8, keep sitting in your car and losing money. As you said, " if our wheels are not turning, we are losing money".


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

AlaskaLover said:


> This is about the funniest thing I have ever read on this forum. As a full-time driver AND a passenger, I have something to say.
> 
> 1. 0,01% of all pax will read this. 99,99% of those 0,01% will smile and forget about it in a minute because they don't give a shit.
> 2. I don't even know what my pax rating is and I don't care about it at all. I almost never tip the driver and never ever had any problems with getting a ride. As a driver I do about 20 trips a day with only 3-4 of them being tipped and I'm absolutely ok with that. It makes sense. Remember that you're not an employee working for tipped minimum wage. You're not a waitress who gets paid $4 an hour or so. You will still make more than a minimum wage even with no tips at all. So how much do you expect a pax to tip you for a $5 ride? $2? Which is almost 50%, are you serious?
> 3. I accept every trip (if it's not too far) not even looking at pax rating. And I think that most drivers do the same. But yeah, you can decline all trips lower than 4.8, keep sitting in your car and losing money. As you said, " if our wheels are not turning, we are losing money".


Working full time in Phoenix as an Uber driver is nuts. The pay was lowered 2 months ago by an additional 15% This is the 4th time they have reduced the pay rate. Drivers should demand money for the miles put on their car separately from being paid for time. When figuring out what you are being paid subtract 53 cents a mile from the ridiculous amount Uber is paying you. In Phoenix most are paid 60 cents a mile. You get 0 for all the miles and time for pick ups. No overtime or weekend pay. Nothing for the exposure you take on while driving which is higher than almost any other occupation. The only ones who should be laughing are those employed and/or invested with Uber. By the way in my experience almost everyone using rideshare loves the service and therefore should care about the driver. Autonomous cars are many years away from being able to handle a Wal-Mart parking lot.


----------



## Uber Dog (Aug 17, 2018)

uber counts on most drivers being dumb as a rock

they pay 60 cents per mile when the irs says the cost is 54 cents

uber does not pay for miles driven to location or picking up the pax so effectively they pay for less than 50% of miles or about 25 cents which is far less than half of the cost

on top of loosing 60% on miles they only pay for your time at $7/hour when driving. Again this equates to around $2/hour. 

uber drivers are paid like waiters with no tips. Waiters are not required to bring a $30k piece of equipment to their job


----------



## Brobaly (Oct 31, 2016)

The problem I've experienced with passengers waiting at illegal pick-up points is that explaining the proper procedure often results in pax stating that other drivers have no problem doing it. And now that I've explained the proper procedure to the passenger, they're upset and have given me lower ratings for being rude. Lyft doesn't give a crap and there is little-to-nothing risk for the pax to ignore the rules, but drivers are at risk of dealing with fines and possible deactivation.


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

Brobaly said:


> The problem I've experienced with passengers waiting at illegal pick-up points is that explaining the proper procedure often results in pax stating that other drivers have no problem doing it. And now that I've explained the proper procedure to the passenger, they're upset and have given me lower ratings for being rude. Lyft doesn't give a crap and there is little-to-nothing risk for the pax to ignore the rules, but drivers are at risk of dealing with fines and possible deactivation.


Another reason to cancel the ride before pickup. No pickup = no pax rating.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Brobaly said:


> The problem I've experienced with passengers waiting at illegal pick-up points is that explaining the proper procedure often results in pax stating that other drivers have no problem doing it. And now that I've explained the proper procedure to the passenger, they're upset and have given me lower ratings for being rude. Lyft doesn't give a crap and there is little-to-nothing risk for the pax to ignore the rules, but drivers are at risk of dealing with fines and possible deactivation.


It's in how you approach it, I've never had a pax rate me low and I explain all the time, but I do it in a professional manner, and the passengers have been appreciative.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

I drive to make weekend cash a few hours here and there. I will never take this too seriously except when I'm behind the wheel DOING X and NEVER POOL


----------



## Nerka (Jul 7, 2017)

I find that Lyft's policies are all farts and mirrors. They look nice on paper but it is all a mirage. At least Uber is honest about it. Also, I make more money.



DrivingForYou said:


> No, not any more. Uber USED TO allow changing a pax rating, but they _*removed that*_ over a year ago. To sum:
> 
> *UBER:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Hahaha Lyft treat drivers better than Uber? Uber is bad but Uber looks like saint when comparing to Lyft.

Cant opt out of last ride on shared, Forcefully adding unwanted ride when you are in the middle of a trip, Always trying to undercut Uber with lower surge and rates, Constantly trying to scare drivers with nastygram emails and "your acceptance rating is low", Bait and switch ping re-assigns, Auto cancelling your ride because you stopped at a red light or couldn't instantly U turn on the freeway, Needed 90% acceptance rating for bonus, Destination trips not counted towards quest, Destination filter next to useless and short time outs, Theatening to deactivation when drivers cancel, Want me to go on?


----------



## Ovaro (Dec 18, 2018)

Great points!


----------



## justaGoober (Mar 12, 2019)

In the OP, he says he gives low ratings for no tip. How do you do this when you have to rate the passenger immediately after the ride (at least with Uber) and you don’t know if they did/will tip? Maybe I’m misunderstanding. Is he talking about cash tips? Thanks.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Aerodrifting said:


> Hahaha Lyft treat drivers better than Uber? Uber is bad but Uber looks like saint when comparing to Lyft.
> 
> Cant opt out of last ride on shared, Forcefully adding unwanted ride when you are in the middle of a trip, Always trying to undercut Uber with lower surge and rates, Constantly trying to scare drivers with nastygram emails and "your acceptance rating is low", Bait and switch ping re-assigns, Auto cancelling your ride because you stopped at a red light or couldn't instantly U turn on the freeway, Needed 90% acceptance rating for bonus, Destination trips not counted towards quest, Destination filter next to useless and short time outs, Theatening to deactivation when drivers cancel, Want me to go on?


Good list, and you and I both know that list could easily keep going to 100.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

DrivingForYou said:


> *A DRIVER TELLS ALL*
> *A Driver's Perspective of Getting the Most From Rideshare Services*​
> I drive Lyft and Uber. Professional service is my goal - I am a 4.95+ rated driver _(Clean roomy Camry Hybrid with leather seats, equipped with multiple phone chargers for passengers, XMRadio, and mints)._ In over the nearly 4000 rides between Lyft and Uber, I've noticed a few things that I've tried to be proactive in communicating to passengers. Mainly addressing misunderstandings of the system, etiquette, and expectations.
> 
> ...


When the conversation comes up about uber and Lyft, i tell them there's a forum called uber people. Net.they can read all about how these companies are


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

UberXking said:


> Autonomous cars are many years away from being able to handle a Wal-Mart parking lot.


I laughed way too hard at this one sentence picturing a poor autonomous vehicle stuck in the main Walmart crosswalk for 20 minutes, advancing inch by labored inch as oblivious people just walk right in front of it. Throw in a giant in a mumu with a cart overflowing with groceries smashing right into the side of it and cursing out a car with no driver. Sounds about right.


----------



## Nerka (Jul 7, 2017)

Alantc said:


> When the conversation comes up about uber and Lyft, i tell them there's a forum called uber people. Net.they can read all about how these companies are


I have had time to think, and I think this list of "Lyft Driver Tells All" is kinda of ridiculous in oh so many ways. Each person has different thresholds. Uber and Lyft should be telling Pax what is good and bad, not other drivers.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

1 through 22 were good he could of stopped after that though. send it to U/L to to send to the customers out there. Just 1 - 22 though


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

Passengers with destroyed ratings don't wait longer; they just pay double. I drive Uber Select and it is common for me to take passengers with 4.1-4.5 rating.

And yes, these people are quite crass and borderline abusive. I make it a point to 1-star them to make sure I have repeat business in the future. A low rating begets more low ratings and the worst passengers of all are probably the guys hailing from strip clubs-where gangs of Black SUV's hang out front.

Passenger ratings remind me of insurance premiums. Reckless drivers pay more to drive. Bad pax pay more to ride.

When I feel spiteful, I park outside comedy clubs and wait for low rated pax to order the cheapest ride (UberX). When pax appears, I lock my doors and ask "Hey, wanna hear a joke!?"

"Your uber rating!"

I play this video and drive away.


----------

